# Cs Server in Nagpur



## m3th3lesh (Feb 23, 2009)

hello Guyz...i have hosted a Cs Server at my home with a limited bandwidth.so it will be online for limited period of time in a day.so guyz just send me ur mobile no. to my no. 9021148841. i'll send sms 2 everybody wheneever my server will be online..

my cs address : m3th3lesh.25u.com
Just put this adress after connect in console window u will be connected to my server.


----------



## freshseasons (Feb 26, 2009)

I dont know what to call this ,a spam or willful advertisement...?
    Pal as a fellow Nagpurian please start your first post with some thing more useful and less self promotion.


----------

